# Digi Bilder aufbessern (Achtung lange Ladezeit)



## JTBKN (25. Mai 2004)

*Digi Bilder aufbessern*

Hallo ich möchte gerne meine Urlaubsfotos von Paris aufbessern,
doch komme ich mit den ganzen Möglichkeiten die PS bietet nicht so gut ans Ziel.

Ich würde gerne das Orginalbild den normalen Umgebungsfarben anpassen.  Wie macht man das am besten ? Ich habe 3 Bilder von 400 mal ins Netz geladen. Könnt ihr mir vielleicht ein paar Wege zeigen, wie man am besten vorgeht ?

Bild 1 





Bild2




Bild3





habe zuerst versucht das orginal Bild auf eine EBENE zu duplizieren und dann den Kontrastwert verändert. Das Bild wird es zwar heller aber irgendwie milchig und ich würde gerne natürliche Farben haben..

mfg JTBKN

nebenbei wie macht man hier die Bilder kleiner im Post (WIDTH=640 HEIGHT=480) klappt nicht


----------



## MeggieX (25. Mai 2004)

wie genau meinst Du das - so in etwa?






Gruß
Meggie


----------



## JTBKN (25. Mai 2004)

*RE HELP!*

Danke Meggie,

ja so in der Art du hast den Himmel blauer und die Bäume grüner bekommen. Ich würde gerne das die Bilder natürliche warebn bekommen ´Bild1 - GOLD ist zu rot






nach überarbeitung besser aber noch nicht perfekt ! BILD 1

Refernzbild 1




Refernzbild 2





mfg JTBKN


----------



## MeggieX (25. Mai 2004)

Das 1. kannst Du Dir auch hier  hier ansehen. Es wird wohl nie zufriedenstellend werden, da es ziemlich unscharf ist. Aber den Farbstich etwas wegnehmen und Farbglanz ist möglich.
mal in kurz: (gilt für CS)
Tiefen/Lichter bearbeiten
Kaltfilter anwenden
Weißpunkt setzen
Schwarzpunkt setzen
LAB-Modus Helligkeit schärfeb
zurück in RGB-Modus

Bild 2 möchte ich mir hier sparen. Ist ziemlich aufwändig, durch die Springbrunnen.
den Eifelturm freistellen und auf neue Ebene
Tonwertkorrektur beim freigestellten Eiffelturm (schwarz nach rechts und grau etwas nach rechts schieben)
mit dem anderen Bildteil Tiefen/Lichter, Farbton/Sättigung – nur Sättigung anheben.
Tja und dann gilt Feinarbeit für die Springbrunnen beim Turmfuß – ev. fein freistellen und über die Ebene mit dem dunklen Turm stellen.

Bild 3
Tiefen/Lichter
Tonwertkorrektur – weißpunkt setzen Deckkraft 50%
Tonwertkorrektur – schwarzpfeil nach rechts, weißpfeil nach links, Deckkraft 50%
selektive Farbkorrektur – Blautöne – Magneta100%

Aber alles bitte nicht *zu viel* 
Feinarbeit musst Du sicher noch selbst vornehem, das war ja nur auf die Schnelle  

Meggie


----------



## Mythos007 (25. Mai 2004)

vielleicht so?

N.S.: JTBKN bitte tu mir doch einen gefallen und stell lieber nur die Links zu 
Deinen Bildern hier rein - Die Ladezeiten sind für einen Modemuser nicht 
zu ertragen


----------



## MeggieX (25. Mai 2004)

Hast Recht Mythos.
Hab auch verkleinert  






vieleicht noch die hellen Bereiche vorher freistellen, damit diese nicht so gelb mit werden  

Anleitung unter:http://www.photozauber.de - Tutorials - gezielt Farbbereiche ändern

Meggie


----------

